

Verizon sells three-state territory including 1.6 million FiOS users - rayiner
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/02/verizon-sells-three-state-territory-including-1-6-million-fios-users/

======
raincom
They may not be selling the underlying fiber infrastructure, as the latter
supports LTE. LTE towers are connected by fiber, i believe.

This is like selling buildings, then leasing back; or selling towers, leasing
them back, like AT&T did.

